# Who's the clown here?



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 29, 2010)

Love it!






[yt]
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xXyzl2AJZSw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xXyzl2AJZSw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## Steve (Oct 29, 2010)

This show is awesome.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 29, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it two.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 30, 2010)

That was funny had me laughing


----------

